# ag tronic 4kw no output



## lrs (Jul 9, 2013)

i have an old ag tronic 4kw 8hp gen. it suddenly has no output. this unit is a rotating armature with four slip rings. it has a bridge rectifier feeding the fields that i have changed. i cant find anything open or shorted.the rotor appears to have some residual magnatism. i have tried several tricks from utube to reflash the fields ,but nothing works. coleman who bought out this line no longer supports it. anyone out there have any experience or information that might help? thanks lrs


----------

